#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  "Экстремальный Пилигримм" (Шаолинь сегодня)

## Miao Da

http://www.torrentino.com/torrents/418170
http://vkontakte.ru/video-18231184_151857173

Фильм производства ВВС повествует о Шаолине в наши дни и о тех кто продолжает подлинную практику легендарного монастыря.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (09.06.2011), Дордже (09.06.2011), Еше Нинбо (09.06.2011)

----------

